

Things to Ponder on Your Employment Anniversary - libpcap

What kind of things should a salary-man/woman ponder on their employment anniversary?
======
elliottcarlson
1) How has he/she benefited the company over the course of the year.

2) How has the company benefited him/her over the course of the year.

3) Has he/she been able to expand their knowledge set because of, or for the
sake of the company of employment.

4) Does the current compensation package (not just salary but also vacation
days and other perks) feel fair compared to the last year of employment.

5) How he/she can improve further over the course of the next year and set
various goals to meet.

------
libpcap
Thanks Elliott. Five more things I can think of:

1) Are you (still) proud to tell people you work for this company?

2) Does your job (still) make good use of your skills and abilities?

3) Does your immediate supervisor (still) do a good job at "managing the
work," that is, making appropriate work assignments, setting priorities,
scheduling, etc?

4) Is there (still) an open, honest two-way communication?

5) Do the people you work with (still) cooperate to get the job done?

